# Dolby decoder help



## danny520 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

My home theater system consists of: 

a KDL-40XBR4 TV
a BRAVIA Theater System DAV-HDX576WF
and a roku 3.

The roku 3 ---HDMI---> TV ---toslink---> blu-ray unit.

But there is no 5.1 dolby sound output except for playing a blu ray disk.

I assume that the problem is because my TV doesn't support dolby digital sound so I thinking of buying a decoder/digital-analog converter like the viewHD Venus.

And connect them like:

The roku 3 ---HDMI---> TV ---toslink---> ViewHD Venus ---toslink---> blu-ray unit.

Anyone please tell me whether does it work or not?

Thanks in advance.

P.S: I thought about buying a new AVR but my home theater system connect via S-air wireless so I guess it won't work for this.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the TV User Manual. Most TV's do NOT forward/pass surround audio OUT of the TV. They will sometimes pass surround audio decoded by the TV (ie: broadcast TV decoded by the built-in tuner), but very seldom pass surround audio input to the TV.

If you want surround audio from multiple devices, you should use a standard AVR (Audio Video Receiver). They function as a hub for multiple input devices and will pass the selected input video out to TV while processing the audio.

Your current problem is the major drawback of using an "All-In-One" unit instead of separate pieces.

The only other thing that may work would be to connect the Roku directly to the Sony. Assuming the Sony has the necessary input...most do not.


----------



## danny520 (Sep 9, 2013)

Then I'm all in vain now :sad:
I thought a decoder will help.
I guess I should end my online streaming subscription and look for a blu-ray rental one


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should be getting audio and video to the TV correct?

So while you won't have surround sound, it's still fully functional. 

HD streaming isn't near as good for video quality anyway. For the movies you want to enjoy in proper HD, use the disc. For everything else, use the Roku/streaming. In the end, only you can decide if it's enjoyable to you.


----------



## danny520 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah! Everything is find except for the 5.1 dolby output. I love to watch movies on Vudu, but I'll give blockbuster a try.
Thank you very much Dogg. I really appreciate that.


----------

